
In a Copyright Ruling, the Legacy of the Betamax - iProject
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/27/business/in-a-copyright-ruling-the-lingering-legacy-of-the-betamax.html?_r=0&adxnnl=1&ref=technology&adxnnlx=1364378913-vwftxM45XFQYhnDlGDv6AA&gwh=7FD8BE29432D33689AC503FA5D0BA67E
======
brownbat
Breyer, Roberts, Thomas, Kagan, Alito, and Sotomayor on one side; Scalia,
Kennedy, and Ginsburg on the other.

Not a clean "right/left" split (a line that people probably make too much of
at that court anyway).

If you had to draw some line, you might notice that the dissenters, Ginsburg
(80), Scalia (77), and Kennedy (76), are the oldest on the bench.

<http://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/12pdf/11-697_d1o2.pdf>

I was surprised how much play the "parade of horribles" received in the
decision. Usually the Supreme Court focuses more on defending their
interpretation, while writing less directly about public policy
considerations.

